# Finishing a bottle



## ms.marymac (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I finished a bottle of perfume, I wear too many I guess.  I have a friend that can go through a bottle in a couple of months (!), I can't even imagine. 

What scents have you finished up? How long did it take you to polish it off?


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 24, 2007)

The only scents that I have ever finished up were MAC Turquatic (in less than 6 months!), and Anna Sui Dolly Girl (it took me 3 years).
Other than that, all my bottles are pretty full. The problem is that my tastes in perfume change all the time, and right when I've worn 1/3 of a bottle, I'm on my next purchase.


----------



## goink (Oct 24, 2007)

I have never finished a bottle. Nope! Not even a sample one. I've stopped buying perfume. That money now goes to even more makeup! =D


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 24, 2007)

I finished my Aquolina Pink Sugar within about 8 months. I need to buy a new one!


----------



## n_c (Oct 24, 2007)

perfume lasts me anywhere from 8 months to a year


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I can't remember the last time I finished a bottle of perfume, I wear too many I guess.  I have a friend that can go through a bottle in a couple of months (!), I can't even imagine. 

What scents have you finished up? How long did it take you to polish it off?_

 
I've finished two bottles of Chanel Chance.  I love that scent.  The smaller bottle probably took 4-5 months to finish, maybe less.  I don't remember how long it took the second one.  I'm on number three and it's low.  I'll definately finish off V by Valentino.  It's my second love.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 25, 2007)

I go through a bottle of Jean Paul Gaultier Classique and Dior Addict every 10-12 months. I love finishing a bottle off because it means I get to go and buy a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Christina983 (Oct 25, 2007)

I make myself finsih a bottle before I can get a new one, Im only buying 1 or 1.7 oz from now on. It can take me about 9 months to finish one off.


----------



## courters (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think I've finished a perfume since I was a teen and wore a Bonne Bell Vanilla scent everyday. Hah!

My mom can go through CK Obession like nobody's business!  Her "method" is to spritz after she gets out of the shower and spritz again after she blowdries her hair.  Each "spritzing" consists of three to four sprays!  She says that the blowdrying gets rid of the scent...she doesn't have an answer when I ask why doesn't she just wait.


----------



## fantasyar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've finished 3 so far:

*EA Green Tea 30ML
*Loewe 30ML
*Dior Addict 2 50ML


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 26, 2007)

i can barely finish one!
i still have my escada island kiss from like 2 years ago and i barely use it now since they dont sell it, but its soo close to being gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i usually dont finish them just because i would hate to have to buy a new one lol


----------



## Weasel (Oct 26, 2007)

i have only finished one perfume:

True Star by Tommy Hilfiger (the one beyonce was promoting)

i seriously love it lol, tommy hilfiger has the best scents and the hottest male models


----------



## redambition (Oct 27, 2007)

well...

i got almost all the way through a 50mL DKNY perfume in 2 years. i hoarded the last few sprays for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my lovely SO bought me a huge 100mL bottle to replace it.

my anna sui, gucci envy me and stella bottles are all low at the moment - they are all 30mL bottles.

i have quite a few perfumes and try to wear different ones often, so it varies on how long it takes me to finish them off. i go through my favourites a lot faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also try to buy smaller bottles unless the fragrance is an absolute staple. that way they are easier to use up and the bottle isn't hanging about for too long if i don't wear it that often.


----------



## liv (Oct 27, 2007)

Nope.  Never.  I am constantly getting new ones (just got MJ Essence and Blush) so I have no chance of finishing the ones before that.  The only perfumes I have that look considerably used is MJ for her and Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## NeonDollParts (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a bottle of jadore that I finished in like 3 months. I was SERIOUSLY addicted. Now I can't even stand a whif of the stuff.


----------



## user79 (Oct 28, 2007)

The D&G Light Blue I have (50ml) is about 3/4 done and I've only had it since the summer, so it depends. The Chance Chanel 100ml I have I've had for over a year. The scent is really intense so you don't need as much.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 28, 2007)

The only scents I've ever finished have been True Love and Lolita Lempicka. I can finish them in a few months (whenever I remember to put perfume on) cause they are my absolute favorites.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 28, 2007)

I also buy small bottles so that I can try to finish them and also because I prefer to put money towards other perfumes. I worry about my perfumes all the time and have stopped purchasing because I read somewhere that the scent starts to degrade after a year, I believe?

I finished Amor Amor by Cacharel in High School because I truly believed in a signature scent. So I worry it always, it took me about a year and a half for the smallest bottle. Then my mother bought me a new one to replace it around the time I graduated, but that's when I started experimenting towards other perfumes for different moods.


----------



## cami101 (Oct 28, 2007)

I've finished a Lolita Lempicka, Dior Addict, and back in the day a bottle of Tommy Girl. I should finish another Lolita Lempicka and an Aquolina by the end of the year.


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 3, 2007)

THE big question!! It took me less than a year to finish Clinique "Happy", it was so light that I could put some perfume on twice a day. I remember I also ran out quickly of Anna Sui (the original one in the  beautiful black bottle), that was about 3 years ago I think... 

I still have several bottles that are nearly done but I think it'll take some time... at present I wear Chanel "Chance" (as Misschievous said, you don't need to spray on to much because it's a really strong scent), "Insolence" by Guerlain and sometimes I wear my Hugo Boss as well (I've got 3: Deep Red, Boss Intense and Pure Purple). 

Aaah... what could a woman do without her perfume


----------



## MadchenRogue (Dec 8, 2007)

I would say Lalique, Sonia Rykiel (orange shirt bottle), and Jean Paul Gautier. 
I love those three !!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2007)

I go through perfume very quickly. I have been through 4 bottles of my signature scent, very irresistable by givenchy.

Also, went through a small bottle of gucci II in a month.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 28, 2007)

The two bottles I have finished were; L'eau D'Issey which took me a few years and then Le Feu D'Issey Light which I finished in less than a year and repurchased only to find out it was discontinued so the bottle I have now is reserved for special occasions now.


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never completely finished a bottle of perfume as of yet, but I have maybe one or two uses left of my Nina, by Nina Ricci left. Its taken me maybe 4 months. I LOVE it so much. I got a new bottle for xmas, which is 80ml I think, and the old bottle was only 30ml, but I like having the small bottle to carry about with me, the big one weighs so much. so I'm not using the little one yet. 
And I have a bottle of Hanae Mori Butterfly that I've almost used up, but I lost it and its almost two years old now so it probably doesn't smell very good anymore.


----------



## Willa (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm about to finish my ''Dream'' bottle (by Ana Sui)
Looooooove this perfume, I just can't finish it, I'm so poor right now that I couldnt offer myself another one for months 

I finished bottles of Cabotine by Grès many time, but now I have two bottles left (one small that is starting to change color, and a big one my mother gave me last year). I love this perfume but it seems like I don't wear it as well as I used to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I still havent finished my Tribe (by Coty) and Exclamation bottles that I received 15 years ago


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah...I know what you mean..

I´m going to finish my Chanel Chance, I´m so in love with this fragance...this is the first perfum that I will purchase again


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the huge bottle of DKNY be delicious, gawd I love it. I have had it for a year and it isn't even half gone lol I conserve!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never finished one!  I have around 15 bottles of perfume. Lol, I like vary my scent from day-to-day!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 10, 2008)

I have quite a few fragrances that I solely wear in either summer or winter, so it takes me up to 3 seasons to finish up a bottle, depending on the size (I mainly buy 30ml (1.0oz) bottles if available). 

The last two fragrances I finished up last year were a 15ml bottle of Gucci Rush Summer and a 30ml bottle of MNG by Mango. The next bottle up for nomination is Burberry Brit, that one wil be finished this spring I think.


----------



## user68 (Jan 10, 2008)

Over my lifetime I have finished D&G's Light Blue, EA's Green Tea, and SJP's Lovely x3 (need to get a new one!)

I have had DKNY's red delicious for nearly 2 years. It's so intense on me that spraying once is totally sufficient. I also have Alien and Iced Green Tea that are probably going to be standing in my closet for a few years


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 10, 2008)

im too fickle with perfume to finish bottles! 
the only one i ever finished was a small bottle of Gucci Envy me


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2008)

i've finshed every one i've had, cos if i buy them is cos i love them and intend to use them

i only buy 1 or 1.7 fl oz (30ml or 50ml) otherwise i would get a bit bored and i like changing


----------



## Meryl (Jan 14, 2008)

Almost never.  I have way too many bottles and I _never_ finish them before moving on to new an different fragrances.


----------



## liv (Jan 14, 2008)

I got YSL Babydoll for Christmas and I think I might actually use this one up!  It helps that it's a 1oz bottle instead of the usual 1.7 or 3.4 sized ones.  I don't think I'm going to ever buy a bottle that big again, I just like to rotate what I have and the 3.4 I have (MJ Essence) will take me forever to use.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 14, 2008)

I couldn't resist it... although I haven't finish the last bottle of perfume I bought, I went to Sephora last saturday and bought Kenzo Flower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I took the 30 ml one!! It smells soooo nice, mmmm... At first I wanted to repurchase the Eau d'Issey in 50ml but there was only the 100 ml one left so... I tried to be a bit reasonable, hehe


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have J.Lo Glow, Paris Hilton, Gucci Envy Me, VS Supermodel, and Juicy Couture, and none of them are even close to being finished.  I've had the J.Lo for probably 4 years.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 14, 2008)

I have finished a few, I usually have 2 at a time on rotation so it doesn't take long.

My first I ever finished, and I loved, was Sexy Graffiti by Escada.  I loved that and it's discontinued, so sad.  I have also finished 1 bottle each of Princess by Vera Wang and Very Irresistible by Givenchy, and am now working on my second bottles.  I have finished 2 bottles of Heavenly by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 13, 2008)

My first perfume I finished was the small bottle of Clinique Happy. It took about 3 years. I have also finished Philosophy Amazing Grace. That one took me about 8 months. Now I am almost finished my second bottle of AG and I also am about halfway done with Pure Grace.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 18, 2008)

The only one I've ever used up is Chanel Chance-it took me a good year or so to use it up because I really conserved it. I have a few Escada ones, however, which are in danger of being used up fairly soon, such as a half-used small bottle of Sunset Heat.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm THIS close to finishing the MAC Dejarose.  It's my FAVORITE...and also LE...damn.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 18, 2008)

the only full bottle that i've used up was clinique happy.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 19, 2008)

I hardly ever fininsh a bottle of perfume b/c I hav so many.
The 2 bottles of perfume that I used up prob. within a year & replaced of course are:
Versace Noir & Jadore by christian Dior.


----------



## jazza (Nov 23, 2008)

I've finished 10ml of Kenzo Kashaya (took me a few months), 30ml of Kenzo La Monde est Beau (took me two years), 10ml of Next Just Pink (took me 2 months, I loved that scent), and 90ml of La Coste Touch of Pink (took me two years of everyday use)

I will replace my La Coste once my new bottle is finished, and also the Kenzo Ca Sent Beau
But I won't replace Next (Just Pink Summer), Britney Spears (Curious), or Paris Hilton (Just Me) when they are finished.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm really weird and always wanted to just have 1 signature scent so when people smell it they would always think of me. That signature scent was Tommy Girl, I just didn't get into it when it was all the rage, I waited until everyone moved onto something new. I've been wearing TG for about 6-7 years now so I've probably used about 3-4 bottles. I'm sad because I'm about to finish my last bottle and I don't have enough money to get another. :/
At one point I did switch it up when my roommate gave me a bottle of Refuge by Charlotte Russe, I actually kinda liked it so that bottle went fast, especially since it was a small one.
Right now I have Pradas Amber, but I'm not sure I like it as much as my staple scent. Maybe I'll try DKNYs Red Delicious next.


----------



## Brittni (Nov 25, 2008)

I finish my bottles of perfume, because unlike most people I am extremely picky and will only wear a few scents. In Control and Sex Appeal. Also sometimes cheaper perfumes like Vanilla/White Musk.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 3, 2008)

I finished tommy girl, hypnotic poision and probably a couple of others. i always finish body splashes from VS which sucks because they always discontiue them!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 3, 2008)

I am almost finished a bottle of Happy that I have had for years... I have never finished a bottle other than that though... well, unless you count the Exclaimation! that I used to wear when I was 13 heehee


----------



## revinn (Dec 4, 2008)

My bottle of In Control is on its last legs..and I already bought a new bottle to replace it! I'm trying to siphon out my huge perfume collection to have a few signature scents, so there should be some empties coming soon.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 4, 2008)

i finished my chanel chance in under a year!! really need a new bottle cos everyone compliments it. i think i will finish theirry mugler angel aswell cos that smells gorgeous


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

Ive had some perfumes for years.  Ive only finished one bottle, it was something by escada.  It came in a pink/yellow bottle.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 4, 2008)

i have the same problem... i have tons of perfumes cuz i always find a new love and leave the rest in the dust!! hehe but there is one perfume i'll always hold close to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its called Lolita Lempika and a do about 1 bottle and a half a year... it smells so good i love it!


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_i have the same problem... i have tons of perfumes cuz i always find a new love and leave the rest in the dust!! hehe but there is one perfume i'll always hold close to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its called Lolita Lempika and a do about 1 bottle and a half a year... it smells so good i love it!_

 
Oh I love LL too! The lotion is amazing. 

OK. In an attempt to knock out some bottles, I have taken all of my half-empty bottles out of their hiding place and I am gonna TRY to focus on them until they are finished.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Oh I love LL too! The lotion is amazing. 

OK. In an attempt to knock out some bottles, I have taken all of my half-empty bottles out of their hiding place and I am gonna TRY to focus on them until they are finished._

 





OMG someone on here actually knows whats im talking about!! I love love love the lotion too!! hehe im so mad though they stopped selling it in macys so i have to go to sephora and buy it! and they dont carry the lotions...

good luck with that girl i have all mines in plane view and i always say im going for an older bottle youknow to finish it. and i always reach for the same things lol lol!! i have like signature smells its horrible i swear a blind person could tell when i walk in the room


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_





OMG someone on here actually knows whats im talking about!! I love love love the lotion too!! hehe im so mad though they stopped selling it in macys so i have to go to sephora and buy it! and they dont carry the lotions...

good luck with that girl i have all mines in plane view and i always say im going for an older bottle youknow to finish it. and i always reach for the same things lol lol!! i have like signature smells its horrible i swear a blind person could tell when i walk in the room_

 
You can get the lotion at Perfumemania! Ain't I an enabler? Mwa ah ah ah!


----------



## rachaelt98 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_... I have never finished a bottle other than that though... well, unless you count the Exclaimation! that I used to wear when I was 13 heehee_

 
LOL! I think Exclamation must have been everyones signature scent at 13! And Malibu Musk when we were 10-12! I have finished pretty much every bottle I have ever had. My main one was Happy, until Happy Heart came out. I have also finished a bottle of Ralph Hot, that I got for free (bzzagent), Island Kiss, Vera Wang, and a couple of bottles of Amarige (which alot of men love), and a few bottles of cotton candy during a very short stint as an exotic dancer.


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 16, 2009)

The only perfumes I've ever finished were Lilu from Pacsun and Ready from abercrombie and fitch, but they were the small bottles


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 16, 2009)

I only finished a 30ml bottle of Kingdom by Alexander McQueen, can't remember in what time though...


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 16, 2009)

This is why I love decants! They are so much easier to go through.

I am also much more likely to purchase a bottle if it's 1 oz or less. No more big ones with a huge collection like mine!!


----------



## miss-lilly (Jan 31, 2009)

I too have so many that I don't think I'll finish a bottle anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weirdly, the only one I've finished a bottle of and I'm close to finishing again is MAC MVII


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think that I have ever finished a bottle of perfume....
cuz I'll discover a new scent, when I smell it in a magazine or on someone else and it's so nice, that I buy it. and have a collection of pretty perfume bottles, like my Lolita Lempicka apple bottle, that I went all the way to the Sephora in Chicago to buy, LAMB, and my newest additions the Harajuku Lovers collection.


----------



## dlongmo (Jun 5, 2009)

I too have never finished a bottle of perfume.  I love Light Blue, and the classic eternity, but have never finished a bottle


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 5, 2009)

I've finished Moschino's I Love Love, Carcharel's Amor Amor, Ralph Lauren Cool, and a couple bottles of Victoria's Secret Very Sexy.

I haven't finished a bottle in a super long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I almost finished a bottle of Prada, but the bottle started leaking and when I went back to the store to get a new atomizer they gave me a whole new bottle!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 5, 2009)

I finished my first bottle ever yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a Stella perfume. Now, my EL Pleasures is about to get over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe, time to get a new one! Thankfully, I buy 1 or 2 a time


----------



## kittykit (Jun 5, 2009)

I've finished Ralph by Ralph Lauren, CK Eternity, Tommy Girl, Clinique Happy, Davidoff Cool Water and almost finish DKNY Be Delicious.

I've more than 10 perfume sitting on my counter in the bathroom... and most of them are 1/2 empty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never leave home without wearing perfume (not that I've BO.. *lol*), I just like to smell nice


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 5, 2009)

i have at least 15 perfumes and i have to say that i have never been able to finish a full perfume. recently ive begun to buy the smaller bottles in the hopes that i would be able to go through the perfumes faster, but doesnt seem to be working as i find myself just buying more perfumes more often :S lol


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

Givenchy's Amarige. Took about 3 months. I was hooked on this stuff in my late teens.


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

I always finish every perfume I buy, maybe because I use them every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually finish them off in a seson or maybe, but only maybe I`d save some for the next.


----------



## splendid_prince (Nov 3, 2009)

I can never finish a bottle in less than a year. I have waaaay too many and hardly ever wear the same scent more than two days in a row.


----------



## JillBug (Nov 3, 2009)

i am on my 3rd bottle of juicy couture and its almost gone. that was one of the first perfumes i really got into and started wearing religiously and i LOVE it! 
once its down to the last few drops i hold off on using it and just use the lotion so i can make it last until christmas because that's when my mom sister and i get our perfumes


----------



## Nushki (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm about to finish my bottle of Ghost (can't remember the name... the one in a dark purple, moon-shaped bottle... Night?). I've had that for about a year or so... 
I can't usually finish perfumes on my own so I share with my mother or my friend, but I completely adore this perfume so I kept it all to myself ^.^



edit__________


Oh, I just remembered that I finished a bottle of Lacoste... in about 3 years...


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 4, 2009)

The only perfumes I've managed to polish off (to date) are Givenchy Hot Couture, DKNY Be Delicious and Hilary Duff...With Love.

I've actually been through two bottles of Givenchy Hot Couture.  It's definitely my HG scent.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 22, 2009)

I am an addict.  I have a lot of perfume that I have not used up.  What makes it even harder is that my Mom sends me perfumes too that she does not want anymore.  Not such a bad problem, right?  But then I have too much.  I put them all in a dark cabinet so I think they should last.  And I use perfume EVERY SINGLE DAY/A FEW TIMES A DAY!  That should give you an idea of how much I have.

Right now I am 95% done with Origins Gloom Away.  It's so weird that I saw this post.  I took Gloom Away out this morning and said I am going to use it this week till it's gone.  And I will.


----------



## Poupette (Nov 23, 2009)

I have finished one bottle in my entire life, Dior Miss Dior Chérie. It was a 30 ml bottle that lasted well over a year... Got a 50 ml right after that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do have other fragrances that are hardly even touched that I also like, but I just can't stop using MDC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do store my fragrances in a cool box in my closet, so they won't spoil and get old.


----------



## Ankica (Dec 24, 2009)

i have the same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mostly, I am finishing decants faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 but, since I ran out of money... there will be empty bottles soon


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't remember how long it took me to finish them but I've used up 1x MAC Turquatic, 1x Christina Aguilera and 1x Angel.


----------



## User67 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just finished up my second bottle of Chanel Chance. It took me over 3 years, but it was one of those huge tester sized bottles. The only other perfume I have ever finished a bottle of was Hot Couture by Givenchy, which I actually don't care for anymore. So luckily I never bought a second bottle, otherwise it would just be sitting there collectiing dust lol!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 31, 2009)

I finish every bottle I ever buy as well! I have a stash of current faves that I'm using now but in the last 18 months I have bought and finished (all 50ml/1.4oz)

3 x Fantasy
2 x Midnight Fantasy
1 x Flowerbomb (too expensive to keep buying in copious amounts, though I did just buy another 3.4oz/100ml bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
1 x Gucci by Gucci

Today I bought Luscious Pink and M to add to my stash of other perfumes (both in 50ml). Then I'm going to buy SJP Lovely which has been on my hit list for ages and Hidden Fantasy (tried that a few weeks ago and loved it!). I am dying to try Circus Fantasy - does anyone have this and what do they think?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 31, 2009)

i finished jessica simpson fancy, tommy girl back in the day, lol, several escadas, dior hypnotic poision, many of them actually


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a lot of perfumes that I use for a little while and then stop.  Right now I have about 5 that are about 9/10 full!  I really should just get rid of them as I know I'll never go back to them!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 7, 2010)

I finished only one bottle of perfume I bought. It is the first serious perfume I bought, Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche, 100ml. It took me 2.5 years and I finished it last year. Now I have a few bottles of other perfumes that I am using at the same time, so it will be a while before I finish another bottle.


----------



## Novavelle (Feb 7, 2010)

*So glad to hear I'm not the only one who has too many perfumes.*

*In the last 5 year's I've finished maybe 3 bottle's that I can recall.*
*Pink Beach (VS)*
*More Pink Please (VS)*
*Pink (VS)*

*I currently have 14 bottles of perfume with one in the mail as we speak, not to include the body spray's I subsitute and use as my perfume. (not to mention my bottle of Viva La Juicy that's hidden so I don't use it) I think I might have a serious perfume problem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 14, 2010)

I think the only one I ever finished was VS very sexy, but I was in high school and it was the only perfume I had.


----------



## MrsAriGold (Apr 17, 2010)

Whenever I buy Flowerbomb I seem to finish it within a few months. I must use it way too much. 
I've also had a bottle of Paco Rabanne Black XS for her for about 2 months and I'm halfway through already.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 19, 2010)

When I was younger I only wore 1 scent at a time so I'd finish bottles, but now I buy and wear so many diffrent perfumes and body mists, it's impossible for me to finish them lol. I match my perfume to my mood instead of always wearing the same scent day after day.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 19, 2010)

I buy one scent at a time. It usually takes me a year to finish up a 50ml bottle, and two for 100ml. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been wanting to get more perfumes, but I'm lazy in that department.

I have previously finished up:
Clinique Happy 100ml
Chanel Chance 100ml and 50ml
CK Euphora 100ml

Funny, that's my perfume history for the past 7 years then, going by my usual consumption of 50ml per year.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2010)

i finished escada pacific paradise, which makes me sad

i always finish body sprays because they're cheap and i spray them like crazy.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 24, 2010)

I only buy sample vials these days, unless there's a small cheap bottle of something I love available, because I switch my perfumes on a daily basis. I do go through sample vials, but even that takes me a little while because I switch so often!

Right now I'm close to finishing samples of Britney Spears' Curious (my sister gave it to me ages ago), Clinique Happy, Daliflor, and Amour de Cocoa. I'll never run out of my sandalwood-heavy scents because I buy tons of them. :X


----------



## amber_j (May 9, 2010)

Apart from the very first bottle of perfume I was ever given (for my 13th birthday) I've finished every single fragrance I've owned. 

I wear perfume every day of the week and can have between 3-10 scents on the go. I can get through a 30ml bottle in about 9 months, especially if it's a fragrance I wear for work. Something I wear less often (e.g. for evenings, dates, very hot days) can last up to 2 years. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsAriGold* 

 
_Whenever I buy Flowerbomb I seem to finish it within a few months. I must use it way too much._

 
I think there's something about Flowerbomb that makes it really easy to get used to quickly. I find I wear more of it now that I've had it for a few months than when I first bought it. No-one's complained though... yet...


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 9, 2010)

on to my 2nd bottle of pure poison, finished 3 bottles of ckin2u love that for the daytime. kenzo flower, ck euphoia although my second bottle has been sitting there since I repurchased 2 years ago. Black xs, Just ran out of princess but that can wait till duty free spree at the airport


----------



## mousygiggles (Aug 8, 2011)

In middle school:
  	Exclamation
  	All in High School:
  	Sunflowers
  	Escape
  	Ck One (more than one bottle)
  	Tommy Girl
  	Curve

  	In the last 5 years:
  	Curve ( hubby still loves this one)
  	Paris Hilton (the pink one) x2
  	Be Delicious x2

  	I got Viva la Juicy for Christmas and it is more than 1/2 gone too.


----------



## heartxcore (Aug 10, 2011)

i finished some harajuku lovers perfumes and help! those bottles are so cute!
  	any ideo how to use them when they're empty?


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't think I've ever finished a whole bottle. I get bored with them to quickly, that's why I have so many, so I got a different one for everyday.


----------



## xsparrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy (the small version) ~2 months daily!
  	Britney Spears - Curious ~3 months every other day!
  	Vera Wang Princess ~1 year special occasions only

  	I have many more to go... I LOVE perfumes <3


----------



## becca1014 (May 12, 2012)

ms.marymac said:


> What scents have you finished up? How long did it take you to polish it off?


	I've only used up my L'eau d'Issey, but it took me a few years to finish the big bottle.


----------



## Finlithwen (May 27, 2012)

I've NEVER EVER finished a bottle, and I don't have so many, It's just I don't wear wear perfume on a daily basis, I reach for it when I'm on the mood, and it's a shame I had to throw away a half-full 50 ml. bottle of Noa (by Cacharel) perfume because It began to smell rancid after 2 years or so... from this moment on, I only purchase the smaller flanker available and I have to be very sure that I'm not going to get bored of the smell after using it a few times, which is what usually happens to me.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 27, 2012)

becca1014 said:


> I've only used up my L'eau d'Issey, but it took me a few years to finish the big bottle.


  	I mainly use L'Eau D'Issey and I finish the large bottle within six months or so. I usually do some duty free airport shopping and I pick up a new bottle when there is a promotion.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2012)

I've finished bottles of  Lolita Lempicka and Hypnotic Poison by Dior. I don't own too many perfumes but I've recently decided to only purchase roller balls of scents that I like. That way I can have many options but not have to worry about getting through so much perfume.


----------



## Finlithwen (May 27, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've finished bottles of  Lolita Lempicka and Hypnotic Poison by Dior. I don't own too many perfumes but I've recently decided to only purchase roller balls of scents that I like. That way I can have many options but not have to worry about getting through so much perfume.


  	Great idea, let's see if I am able to stick to it, because I love perfume bottle designs...


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 28, 2012)

Pre-Teen Years Cool Water JLo Glow Burberry Weekend  Teen Years D&G Light Blue Viva La Juicy  Now  None Lol I buy toooooo many to finish


----------

